# '34-36 Shelby Motorbikes



## Freqman1 (May 20, 2018)

When I bought Milton I was told '35. I picked it up at MLC and a guy said '34. Well it does have a Morrow hub which is dated first quarter of '35 (E1). I believe the bike is largely original. My serial starts with an "M". Just curious what other Shelby motorbike owners serial numbers start with? 

I am only interested in seeing '34-36 Shelby motorbikes like shown below. No camel backs or streamlines from these years please. Thanks Shawn




 

 

 

 

Patric's King B


 

Scott M


 

Owner?


 

Oldnut (Ron)


----------



## WetDogGraphix (May 20, 2018)

I'll get mine out of the group tomorrow and give you my #.....


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (May 20, 2018)

Here is on Shelby flyer badged bike I once had, but a fellow xaber owns now !


----------



## Wards Guy.. (May 21, 2018)




----------



## Wards Guy.. (May 21, 2018)

Sorry, I thought I had a serial pic. Sold this one.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 21, 2018)

Wards Guy.. said:


> View attachment 811419
> 
> View attachment 811427




The frame on this bike looks different than the rest shown here? Smaller frame? V/r Shawn


----------



## WetDogGraphix (May 24, 2018)

Here is mine, Shelby built Western Flyer.....
The serial # is M26138. @Freqman1


----------



## Freqman1 (May 24, 2018)

WetDogGraphix said:


> Here is mine, Shelby built Western Flyer.....
> The serial # is M26138. @Freqman1
> 
> View attachment 813460



Thanks--My bike was originally blue too. V/r Shawn


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jun 13, 2018)

A new member with my first post.  McCauley # 1000 square tank.



Shelby ST-350 taller frame (square tank), shown with Schwinn truss fork, whitewalls.



Found a Shelby truss-fork, maybe a girls cut-down.



Would a post-war Shelby "shock-ease" springer fork be inappropriate for these bikes?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 13, 2018)

Archie Sturmer said:


> A new member with my first post.  McCauley # 1000 square tank.
> View attachment 823439
> Shelby ST-350 taller frame (square tank), shown with Schwinn truss fork, whitewalls.
> View attachment 823440
> ...



Not sure what you mean by "inappropriate". It would be incorrect for a stock bike but if you're doing a custom or rat who cares. V/r Shawn


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Oct 26, 2018)

Archie Sturmer said:


> A new member with my first post. McCauley # 1000 square tank.



The serial number was double stamped, seven digits, no letters; represented to me as a Sears Elgin.

What I see from the pictures thus far is mostly 5" head tubes with tall tanks, (or 3-1/2" room for same).
A few 5" head tube frames look to accommodate a more typical 2-1/2" tank (toolbox).
And there is also one 3.5" head tube (short frame), which  looks to accommodate a more typical 2-1/2" tank.
No examples shown with short 3.5" head tube combined with the 3-1/2" tall tank (McCauley # 1001).

Are the different sizes concurrent, or was there a chronological order of their manufacture and offering?
I had assumed that the *tall *tanks (double drop bar) were the immediate predecessors to the Shelby streamlined *long *tanks.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 26, 2018)

I would think the 'banana' tank bikes were the immediate predecessors to the big tank bikes. V/r Shawn


----------



## bricycle (Jan 14, 2019)

Here is one I got from Nick...
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1936-shelby-eagle-2spd-loaded-w-options.43143/


----------



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Aug 12, 2019)

I need to figure out what to do with the eagle ...


----------



## SKPC (Mar 30, 2021)

I believe during 34/5/6 there were three different style Shelby moto-bike frames.  Most all seem to have pinched seat stays and the square badges.  The most notable difference in them was distance between the double top tubes and/or the head tube length. Seems the Big Tank models like Shawn's have the 5" head tube _and_ far apart top bars, the lower bar connecting to the down tube. The low end "Boy Scout" model, had the 5" head tube _but_ close together top bars sans tank. The lower top bar connects at the junction of the head tube and down tube together in one spot.  The 3rd version, maybe 34's(?) have the small, 3-1/2" head-tube frame with double top bars close together, not able to use the big McCauley tank but a thinner one.  So far that I have seen, there are "G", "H", "K" and "M" serial numbered moto-bike frames from the twenties through 36 or so.   The M serial numbered moto frames seem to be sporting the big McCauley-style tanks and the 5" head tube, but there are streamline M frames that were also made later. 
Shawns' big tank with McCauley #1



This is a great example of a 3-1/2" head tube and small McCauley #2 below..



@RUDY CONTRATTI   This bike is a recently finished and very beautiful 34 small tank with short head tube.



The larger, 5" head tube frame below _with_ close together top tubes. Not intended originally for a tank, but the McCauley #3 may have been made to fit.


----------



## 33 Shelby (Mar 31, 2021)

He’s my Shelby built serial #H111 4 11 . Head tube is 3&1/2”


----------



## ian (Mar 31, 2021)

Maybe a little thread drift here but I'm curious about the Shelby and Colson motorbike frames looking really similar. I just got a '36 Colson and it sure looks a lot like a Shelby to my untrained eye. Were they from the same maker?
Thanks, Ian


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 31, 2021)

ian said:


> Maybe a little thread drift here but I'm curious about the Shelby and Colson motorbike frames looking really similar. I just got a '36 Colson and it sure looks a lot like a Shelby to my untrained eye. Were they from the same maker?
> Thanks, Ian



Nope two completely different manufacturers. Shelby-Shelby, Ohio/Colson-Elyria, Ohio. Now back to our regularly scheduled broadcast! V/r Shawn


----------



## ian (Mar 31, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Nope two completely different manufacturers. Shelby-Shelby, Ohio/Colson-Elyria, Ohio. Now back to our regularly scheduled broadcast! V/r Shawn



Thank you for clearing that up.


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Mar 31, 2021)

*Shawn Here is another Photo of our 34 Model ST300 Shelby Moto.,,with a C4 Morrow and a serial # of K145337 Perhaps it might help you out Picked this up from Larkin a year or two back









*


----------

